# bleeding 3 days post ov



## Poddington Pea (Apr 5, 2008)

Hello 

Sorry if this has been done before, but what does bleeding 3 days after a positive OPK mean? I had a smiley face on digital OPK on Weds (day 21) and bleeding (only when I wipe) on day 24. 

Everything I read about OV bleeding talks about it before OV actually happens and not after.

I already have PCOS and short luteal phase so this feels like 'something else' that isn't right  Gah! 

This doesn't happen every month but it isn't unheard of either and used to occur most months in the past. Any ideas?

Thank you x


----------



## jules40:)x (Jun 15, 2011)

Not an expert but could it be implantation spotting? Fingers crossed xx


----------



## Poddington Pea (Apr 5, 2008)

Aw, well I'd like to think so, but realistically too early for that I think. Unless it is the Usain Bolt of the egg world


----------

